# REEL FEISTY REPORT 5/17



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

We all met up at the wal-mart on blue angel at 4:00am except me and I got there at 4:15am. We headed to Sherman cove and loaded the boat and watch the wind blow! Headed out the pass and not too bad with the wind coming out of the north so we headed south west at a good clip. Got out to the trysler grounds and pulled up on a spot and started catching small but keeper mingos. Decided to stay there and see what the weather was going to do because we already had one person sea sick and the waves were a solid 3 ft with a lot of 4 footers mixed in. At 11:30 the wind slowed down and off we headed to the marathon jacket not much there, caught a couple of almoco jacks and short A J's and a nice scampso we headed to the mp 255. Caught a bunch of short A J's one nice scamp and one keeper A J and some more almaco jacks. Not much happening there has been hit hard lately so we pull up and head back in 15 or so miles to some live bottom and started picking up Scamp and large mingos. Don't remember all we caught or the numbers but we filled one fish box and almost filled the other. I forgot we caught a yellow mouth grouper that was pretty good size and a golden tile. It was a good trip to start off so bad and delay us so much but they still caught a lot of fish and we had a great time on the water. They have all the pictures so they will have to post them.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome. Glad y'all had a good time despite the weather.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a blast. Thanks again James, that isa bad ass boat.

We caught the keeper AJ on the live bottom though, no keeper AJ's on the 255. We also spotted a big cobe on the 255, but it didn't eat.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Had one heck of a time once I got done Chumming the waters. Man that sucked, I have never been sick like that before. Great time for sure once the world started moving again. Thanks James and guys, I had a ball. Special thanks to P-cola for all of his help and teaching. Special thanks to Scott Brown and his family for having me as his guest.:bowdown Also had a great time at the Oar House, which now that I think about it might have contributed to the chumming a small bit. :sick Alright Al and Bill where are the Pics?:takephoto


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your chumming Michael. It was nice to meet you Friday night and glad you all had a nice trip. Don't feel too bad, 3 - 5's would have had a bunch of folks barfing over the side.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Got a lot of them interested in jigging. We caught everything from trigger to mingos to scamp and aj's on jigs. I just wish they made something to make that rod go up and down without me having to do it. LOL


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report James.

Michael..was it the food or :letsdrink? Doesn'tchumming, just make you doh


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Another great trip James. Ok guys post some pictures.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip, good variety and a full box. Can't wait to see the pic's.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (5/19/2008)*Another great trip James. Ok guys post some pictures.


Al, (Seacapt) has the Pics and I dont think Bill has made it back home yet with his. I got back last night and when I got done with work I decided I was worn out. Great trip for sure, and no Ron the food was just fine, the three hours of sleep and Ton of Miller Lights at the Oar House might have had a little to do with it.

Like James said later, "I just had to scare him or get him wet". Once we got fired back up and James got the Reel Feisty roaring there was pleny of wet so when we went for Jacks I was just fine. Next time that happens I am just going over the side, screw that feeling. Man it sucked. 

I bet you all the money in the world Ironman(Bill) felt a lot worse than I did but it is hard to sit down when the Reel Feisty is ripping through the waters. That is an experience no one should miss. I sat in the back because I wanted Dale and Bill to feel what "34 Feet of screaming hell" feels like. No feeling like it in the world.:bowdown


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Once again, I had a blast fishing with James! It was great meeting everyone, we couldn't have had a better group.If I can get my left arm to work (6 hours of jigging) I will post what pictures I have tonight when I get home. Not sure if I ever figured out the "right" way to work those jigs but I had a blast. The jigs were working so well that I think everyone tried them sometime during the day.I also learned that if the regular jig fishing is to slow for you just put a bit of squid and bobo on the hooks and things will improve. James I would love to go to the last area we fished and spend the entire day working it, you have some great spots. James, thanks for what you did for the the RFRA (and us)!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like a good day out there. We saw yall pull up to 255 and start jigging just as we were leaving We couldnt make bait there, just alot of ajs . fished our way out to the beer can with nothin but blackfin, and a submarine that ripped 200yds straight down before the hook pulledwe all know what that was . Congrats


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report James!!!!! Waiting on the pictures......:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, here they go...

0430 loading the boat (Mike and Bill)










Outside the pass plugging in numbers, the wind is blowing... Left to right Bill (ironman172), Steve (P-cola Native), James (REEL FIESTY), Mike (mpmorr)and Dale (Triple C).










The seas start to show...










Is someone not feeling good back there?










And they grow...










First stop, overcast and a bit cool but we're fishing (well most of us).










Hit the rig to tangle with the AJ's but I send my jig to the bottom for one of our four Scamp










The captan get's offhis recliner to tangle wth an AJ










Dale finds another Scamp with a jig (seas are looking much better)










Dale hitting them hard, two at a time on the jig (Mingo and Jack)










Heading in at 50+mph...










The haul










Bill Has more pics but I don't think he'll be on a computer for a few more days. 

Hey Bill, hows the jerky?oke


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you James for another memorable trip! Also, thanks to the rest of the crew for helping me out all day, teaching me how to rig an such. Al, thank youfor taking andposting the pics.Now when I brag, I can back it up.

It was an honor and a privelige meeting everyone and sharing a great day on the water (even if we did havea rough start). I hope to see everyone again soon.

Dale


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking report guys. Yep the morning weather has been a bear lately. Way to keep at'em James.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's what i love about this forum...make a plan...do it...good, bad or indifferent...post it later...way to go guys...sorry i missed the get togethers prior...good report, picsand thanks...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

there where two pretty tired fellas that camestaggering into the garage that night......something along the lines of "ugh......shower......ugh......bed". For some reason, neither James or Mike seemed like they wanted to sit and drink a beer with me......

from the rough startI heard ya'll had, congrats on the finish, that's a pretty good looking box!

good job James on getting them on the fish regardless!

update on the boat......bilge was a blown fuse and it was probably affected by the raw water wash down pump, when thefactory put the newcap on, they didn't put a clamp on the wash down line........result.......line blows off, lots of water pumps into the hull......bilge works overtime, gets hot, blows little 4 amp fuse......all fixed and better now


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *brnbser (5/19/2008)*
> 
> update on the boat......bilge was a blown fuse and it was probably affected by the raw water wash down pump, when thefactory put the newcap on, they didn't put a clamp on the wash down line........result.......line blows off, lots of water pumps into the hull......bilge works overtime, gets hot, blows little 4 amp fuse......all fixed and better now


A couple of our greener crew members looked kinda' worried when the high water alarm started soundin' off 65 miles away from land. No worries though, that's just part of going fishin'.

I can't believe how good the butterfly jigs worked. I'm going to buy some for my next trip offshore.

All in all it was a great trip, except for that damn yankee that forgot the jerky.oke


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

buy the Profish jigs, they're the same, work just as good and are about $6-8 cheaper. that's what I got them started on the week before and tore 'em up with.got a few more guys hooked on jigging with them.not quite as painful when a shark or cuda cut's it off either. stay with the dancing hooks though, they work great. You can find plenty of the profish jigs at Outcast.

how did the little secret green jigs I sent do? most aren't patient enough to let them go all the way down to work the best. I pay 65 cents each for those.......but very few will ever know where I get them:nonono


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got a pink profish jig, I'll give it a try.

I don't remember anyone using a green jig. Did it look like a butterfly jig?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nothing close, I'm not sure if they where really sure how to use it but, I catch all our bait and have caughteverything from kkeper jack, scamp, snapper, king,you name it and they're 1/2 to 3/4 oz.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Post!,, Better pictures, James It was good to see you at Sherman Cove when I was putting my boat up and Scotts right, there were a few tired fellas there. Would have liked to meet all of you, but you guys were putting stuff away and looked as it you were headed to bed at the same time. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Realtor (5/20/2008)* Would have liked to meet all of you, but you guys were putting stuff away and looked as it you were headed to bed at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Actually, we were headed to Day Break Marina to clean fish. It was a late night, we didn't get done cleaning fish until 10:30. I was beat by the time I got home, passed out on the couch without even taking a shower. I woke the next morning smelling of squid, it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Scot,

We got a couple of hand fulls of those from the guys over in Biloxi last year. Always have a hard time keeping them from foul hooking while jigging for hard tails. I do like the single hook when it's time to de-hook them though, those trebles on the gotcha's are a real pain.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Scott I am pretty sure I was not patient enough to let it drop all the way down, but Bill did hook the 4 lb that I dropped back down and just could not get that bad boy to swallow it. Next time it is butterfly city for Mr. Hardtail.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm back home now.....got in at 3 am

All I can say is WOW what a ride!!!...I can't thank James enough!!!:bowdown:clap....it will be a memory that will last a life time, Thanks so much...what a great crew!!!We had a ball, James has so many good numbers, almost every spot had fish...sorry for the one crew member that was under the weather alittle,there was a few times I almost joined him(but the ginger ale seemed to work for me)and sorry for me forgetting the jerky guys....:reallycrying, it was all over the Pensacola area....it was even on the pier for my fellow pier fisherman to enjoy

here's the pic's I took.....










all of the pre fishing night at the Oar House(a real good time)




























Ok now for the fishing trip....packing the REEL FEISTY at 4:30 am after getting to bed after midnight




































































































this was a first for me!!!! seeing the rigs in person....(not in pic's on the forum)....what a GREAT site!!! to be that far out in the gulf




























the double for Dale on his jig



















the results of our effort.....a very nice catch










seacapt(Al) counting



















now counting again










I want to thank everyone involved with this trip....I really learned alot and made some good friends!!!!!:bowdown:clap....

It went for a good cause the RFRA....that needs as much help as possible from all of YOU.....please help support Capt Paul Redman....It is your fishingfuture


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Bill,

Thanks for posting the pic's. Glad to hear you made i home safe.


----------

